# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  لا آفة على العلوم وأهلها أضر من الدخلاء فيها وهم من غير أهلها

## عبد الرحمن السديس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله ومن تبعه إلى يوم الدين ، أما بعد:
فهذه نقول جميلة في أهمية أخذ العلم من أهله، وعدم الالتفات لما يقوله الدخلاء فيه .
قد تحتاج إلى ذكرها حين الرد على متعالم جاهل جريء، أو علماني خبيث، ونحوهم ممن بدؤوا يتكلمون في الدين بلا علم ولا بصيرة .
قال العلامة ابن رجب رحمه الله  في الحكم الجديرة بالإذاعة كما في المجموع 1/248:
وقد صح عن النبي   :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   أنه قال : " من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد " .
فأمر الله ورسوله بالردِ على من خالف أمرَ اللهِ ورسولِه ، والردُ على من خالف أمرَ الله ورسولِه لا         
يتلقى إلا عمن عرف ما جاء به الرسول وخَبَرَه خبرة تامة . 
قال بعض الأئمة : لا يؤخذ العلم إلا عمّن عرف بالطلب . 
وأمر الرسول   :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  نوعان : أمر ظاهر بعمل الجوارح ، كالصلاة والصيام والحج والجهاد ، ونحو ذلك . 
وأمر باطن تقوم به القلوب ، كالإيمان بالله ومعرفته ومحبته وخشيته وإجلاله وتعظيمه والرضا بقضائه 
والصبر على بلائه .
فهذا كله لا يؤخذ إلا ممن عرف الكتاب والسنة ، ومن لم يقرأ القرآن ويكتب الحديث = لا نقتدي به في 
علمنا . 
فمن تكلم على شيء من هذا مع جهله بما جاء عن الرسول فهو داخل فيمن يفتري على الله الكذب ، وفيمن يقول الله على ما لا يعلم ، فإن كان مع ذلك لا يقبل الحق ممن ينكر عليه باطله لمعرفته ما جاء به الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   بل ينتقص به وقال : أنا وارث حال الرسول والعلماء وارثون علمه ، فقد جمع هذا بين افتراء الكذب على الله ، والتكذيب بالحق لما جاء به { فمن أظلم ممن كذب على الله وكذّب بالحق لما جاءه أليس في جهنم مثوى للكافرين } فإن هذا متكبر على الحق والانقياد له ، منقاد لهواه وجهله ، ضال مضل ، وإنما يرث حال الرسول من علم حاله ، ثم اتبعه ، فإن من لا علم له بحاله فمن أين يكون وارثه ؟ 
ومثل هذا لم يكن ظهر في زمن السلف الصالح حتى يجاهدوا فيه حق الجهاد ، وإنما ظهر في زمن قل فيه 
العلم وكثر فيه الجهل ، ومع هذا فلا بد أن يقيم الله من يبين للأمة ضلاله ، وله نصيب من الذل 
والصغار بحسب مخالفته لأمر الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  . 
يا لله العجب ، لو ادعى معرفة صناعة من صنائع الدنيا ، ولم يعرفه الناس بها ، ولا شاهدوا عنده آلاتها 
= لكذبوه في دعواه ، ولم يأمنوه على أموالهم ، ولم يمكنوه أن يعمل فيها ما يدعيه من تلك الصناعة ، 
فكيف بمن يدعي معرفة أمر الرسول وما شوهد قط يكتب علم الرسول ، ولا يجالس أهله ولا يدارسه ؟ 
فلله العجب كيف يقبل أهل العقل دعواه ، ويحكمونه في أديانهم ، يفسدها بدعواه الكاذبة ؟ 
إن كنت تنوح يا حمام البان * للبين ، فأين شاهد الأحزان ؟
أجفانك للدموع أم أجفانـي * لا يقبل مدع بلا برهـان

وقبله قال العلامة ابن حزم الظاهري ـ رحمه الله ـ في مداواة النفوس ص67: 
لا آفة على العلوم وأهلها أضر من الدخلاء فيها وهم من غير أهلها ، فإنهم يجهلون ويظنون أنهم يعلمون 
، ويفسدون ويقدرون أنهم يصلحون.

وقال في كتابه مراتب العلوم ص86[ضمن رسائل ابن حزم ج4]:
وإن قوما قوي جهلهم ، وضعفت عقولهم ، وفسدت طبائعهم ، ويظنون أنهم من أهل العلم وليسوا من أهله ، ولا شيء أعظم آفة على العلوم وأهلها الذين هم أهلها بالحقيقة من هذه الطبقة المذكورة ؛ لأنهم تناولوا طرفا من بعض العلوم يسيرا ، وكان الذي فاتهم أكثر مما أدركوا منه ، ولم يكن طلبهم لما طلبوا من العلم لله تعالى ، ولا ليخرجوا من ظلمة الجهل ، لكن ليزدروا بالناس زهوا وعجبا ، وليماروا لجاجا وشغبا ، وليفخروا أنهم من أهله تطاولا ونفجا ، وهذه طريقة مجانبة للفلاح ، لأنهم لم يحصلوا على الحقيقة ، وضيعوا سائر لوازمهم فعظمت خيبتهم ، ولم يكن وكدهم أيضا مع الازدراء بغيرهم إلا الازدراء بسائر العلوم وتنقيصها في ظنهم الفاسد أنه لا علم إلا الذي طلبوا فقط ، وكثيرا ما يعرض هذا لمبتدئ في علم من العلوم وفي عنفوان الصبا ، وشدة الحداثة إلا أن هؤلاء ليرجى(1) لهم البرء من هذا الداء مع طول النظر والزيادة في السن .اهـ  

وقبله قال الإمام الشافعي ـ رحمه الله ـ في الرسالة ص 41 :
فالواجب على العالـمين أن لا يقولوا إلا من حيث علموا .
وقد تكلم في العلم من لو أمسك عن بعض ما تكلم فيه منه لكان الإمساك أولى به وأقرب من السلامة له إن شاء الله . اهـ.

وقبله قال الإمام محمد بن سيرين: 
إن هذا العلم دين فانظروا عمّن تأخذون دينكم. 
رواه مسلم في مقدمة صحيحه 1/14 . 

وقال أبو زرعة الدمشقي 1/380:
أخبرني عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم عن الوليد بن مسلم عن ابن جابر قال: قال مكحول: من فقه الرجل ممشاه ومدخله مع أهل العلم.
قال الوليد بن مسلم: وكان ابن جابر يقول: لا يؤخذ العلم إلا ممن شهد له بالطلب.

فهذه نصوص قد تحتاجها، لتصفع بها وجوه كثير ممن يتكلمون فيما لا يحسنون، ويهذون بما لا 
يعرفون، خاصة من بعض كتاب الجلالة المتعالمين المتجرئين على دين رب العالمين .
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم.

------------
(1) في المطبوع : لا يرجى . ولعل الصواب ما أثبته .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخ عبدالرحمن على هذه التحف.

(خاصة من بعض كتاب الجلالة)


(كُتَّاب صاحبة الجلالة)

قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد في المناهي اللفظية:
(مصطلحات إفرانجية، وعبارات وافدة أعجمية، وأساليب مولَّدة لغة، مرفوضة شرعًا. وحمَّالة الحطب في هذا: صاحبة الجلَالة: «الصحافة» فَلِجُلِّ الكاتبين من الصحفيين ولعٌ شديد بها، وعن طريقهم استشرت بين المسلمين*)*.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ادّعاء الاجتهاد مع الجهل، بدعوى أنْ: «لا كهنوتيّة في الإسلام» 
يقول العلامة أبوالأعلى المودودي –رحمه الله تعالى-: 
(نشأت في أيّامنا وجهة جديدة للتفكير، تقول: أنْ لا كهنوتيّة في الإسلام، فليس للعلماء من اختصاص بالقرآن والسنّة والشريعة حتى يكون لهم وحدهم الحق في التعبير عنها، بل المسلمون جميعًا يتمتعون بهذا الحق معهم، وما عند العلماء من حجّة تجعل آراءهم أرجح من آرائنا، وأقوالهم أكثر وزنًا من أقوالنا في أمر الدِّين.
فمثل هذه الأقوال التي يتشدَّق بها الذين ما أوتوا أدنى حظ من معرفة القرآن والسنَّة، ولم يطّلعوا على النصوص الدينيّة، ولم يصرفوا يومًا من أيام حياتهم في الدراسة الوافية للدين وتعاليمه.
فبدلًا من أن يشعروا بقصورهم في معرفة تعاليم القرآن، ويبذلوا جهدًا في تداركه، أبوا إلا إنكار ضرورة هذه المعرفة، وأصرّوا أن يُترَكوا وشأنهم ليشوّهوا وجه الدِّين الحنيف، ويموّهوا تعاليمه النزيهة بتأويلاتهم السخيفة من غير علم ولا معرفة.
ولعمر الحق ! أنه لو تركت سَورة الجهل على حالها تشتدّ وتثور، لا يبعد غدًا أن يقوم رجل منّا، فيقول: أنْ لا قضاء في الإسلام، فيجوز لكل أحد من الناس أنْ يدلي برأيه في القانون، ولو لم يكن يعرف منه الألف والباء.
ويقوم بعده رجل آخر، ويعلن: أنْ لا هندسة في الإسلام، فمِن حق كل رجل أن يتكلّم في الهندسة، ولو لم يكن على أدنى معرفة بمبادئها.
ثم يقوم بعده رجل ثالث، ويعلن: أنْ ليس هناك حاجة إلى حذق في مهنة الطب، فيشرع في معالجة المرضى ومداواتهم من غير أن يكون على صلة بالطب.
وليت شعري ! ماالذي جعل هؤلاء يُمعنون في السفاهة، وتسوّل لهم نفوسهم أن يُخادعوا الأمة، ويظنّونها مُصَدّقة لآرائهم الواهية، وأقوالهم الباطلة ؟!.
نعم لا جرم أنه لا كهنوتيّة في الإسلام، ولكن هل يعلم هؤلاء اليوم ما معنى ذلك ؟!.
إنما معناه:أنّ الإسلام ليس كاليهوديّة، حتى ينحصر فيه علم الشريعة والقيام على الخدمات الدينية في سبط من الأسباط، أو قبيلة من القبائل، ولم يفرق فيه –كما في المسيحية- بين الدين والدنيا، فتكون الدنيا للقياصرة، ويكون الدين للرهبان والأحبار.
ولا ريب – كذلك – أنْ لا اختصاص لأحد بتفسير القرآن والسنّة والشريعة، وأنه لا ينحصر العلماء في سلالة خاصة من السلالات، أو أسرة معينة من الأسَر، فلا يكون إلا لأفرادها يتوارثونه كابرًا عن كابر، ولهم وحدهم أن يتحدثوا باسم الدِّين، ويجتهدوا في تعاليمه دون سائر المسلمين.
فكما أنه من الممكن لكل أحد من الناس أن يكون محاميًا إذا درَس القانون، أومهندسًا إذا درس الهندسة أو طبيبًا إذا درس الطبّ، فكذلك يجوز في الإسلام لكل فرد من أفراد المسلمين إذا درس القرآن والسنّة، وصرَف جانبًا من أوقاته وجهوده في تلقي علمهما أن يتكلم في مسائل الشريعة.
وهذا هو المعنى الصحيح المعقول إنْ كان هناك معنى لانعدام الكهنوتية في الإسلام.
ليس معناه: أن الإسلام كالألعوبة في أيدي الأطفال، يجوز لكل من شاء من الناس أن يعبث بأحكامه وتعاليمه ويصدر فيها آراءه، كما هو الشأن في أقضية أعلام المجتهدين وفتاواهم، ولو لم يكن قد بذل أدنى سعي في فهم القرآن والسنّة والتبصّر فيهما.
وإذا لم يكن مقبولًا ولا معقولًا: أن يدّعي المرء أنه مرجع في أمر من أمور الدنيا من غير علم به، فما بالنا إذن نقبل في أمر الدين ادّعاء هؤلاء القوم الذين يتكلّمون فيه من غيرمعرفة بأصوله ومبادئه ؟).اهـ من «نظريّة الإسلام وهديه في السياسة والقانون والدستور*»*، ص205-207.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم 

إضافة قيمة .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## يحيى بن زكريا

ما شاء الله،

جزاكم الله خيرا

أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع بكم

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخ عبد الرحمن جزاك الله خيرا يأخ أشرف ونفعكما الله ونفع بكما.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والعجب لا ينقضي من بعض طلبة العلم الذي يتوجهون بأية أسئلة إلى أي عالمٍ وإن لم تكن تلك الأسئلة من تخصصه، فإن أجاب ولو تكلُّفًا فقد طاوعهم في خطئهم، وإن لم يفعل أساؤا بعلمه الظنون.
ولم يفهموا أن التخصص ضرورة محتمٌة ولو نفاه من نفاه.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

نفع الله بكم وبارك فيكم



> فإن أجاب ولو تكلُّفًا فقد طاوعهم في خطئهم.


وأقبح من ذا أنهم قد يشغبون بجوابه على أهل هذا الفن ويعارضونهم به.

----------


## علي الفضلي

> نفع الله بكم وبارك فيكم
> وأقبح من ذا أنهم قد يشغبون بجوابه على أهل هذا الفن ويعارضونهم به.


إي والله ، لا كسر الله لك يراعا.
أحسنت يا شيخ عبد الرحمن.

----------


## محمد خلف سلامة

جزاكم الله خيراً .
وقال السمعاني في (قواطع الأدلة) ( 3/7-9 ) في ثنايا ردٍّ له على بعض أهل الرأي والكلام :
(واعلم أن عندنا الخبر الصحيح ما حكم أهل الحديث بصحته ؛ والذي قال [أي ذلك الرجل] من المشهور والغريب فلا ننكر أن في الأخبار ما هو غريب ومنها ما هو مشهور ، ولكن لا يُعرف المشهور من الغريب باشتهاره عند الفقهاء وعدم اشتهاره عندهم ، لأنه رُبَّ خبر اشتهر عند الفقهاء وأهلُ الحديث لا يحكمون بصحته ، وهو مثل ما يروون "لا وصية لوارث " ، ويروون " لا تجتمع أمتي على الضلالة " ، ويروون "أنت ومالك لأبيك " ، ويروون "لا صلاة لجار المسجد إلا في المسجد" ، ويروون "المكاتب عبدٌ ما بقي عليه درهم" ؛ وهذه أخبار لم يحكم أهل الحديث بصحة شيء منها .
ورب خبر كان غريباً عند الفقهاء وقد حكم أهل الصنعة بصحته ) .
إلى أن قال (3/11) : (وأما الغريب الذي لا يستنكر والغريب الذي يستنكر فهو أيضاً إلى أهل الصنعة) .
وقال عقب ذلك :
(وأنا أعلم قطعاً أنه لم يكن له في هذا العلم حظ ، أعني العلم بصحيح الأخبار وسقيمها ، وبمشهور الأخبار وغرائبها ، ومنكراتها وغير منكراتها ، لأن هذا أمر يدور على معرفة الرواة ولا يمكن أن يقترب من مثل هذا بالذكاء والفطنة ، فكان الأولى به عفا الله عنه أن يترك الخوضَ في هذا الفن ويُحيله على أهله ، فإنَّ من خاض فيما ليس من شأنه فأقلّ ما يصيبه افتضاحُه عند أهله ، وليست العبرة بقبول الجهلة وإنَّ لكل ساقطةٍ لاقطة ، ولكلِّ ضالةٍ ناشد ، ولكن العبرة في كل علم بأهله الأدنين ، ولكل عمل رجال ، فينبغي أن يسلَّم لهم ذلك ) .
-----------------

----------


## محمد خلف سلامة

وللأديب النقادة أبي القاسم الحسن بن بشر الآمدي البصري المتوفى في عام (370ﻫـ) في كتابه (الموازنة بين الطائيين أبي تمام والبحتري) (ص372-375) كلام نفيس قيم ماتع في بيان شروط طلبة النقد الأدبي ونحوها، ومعظم ذلك الكلام يصلح أن يمشي على ضوئه أو ينتفع به كل طالب علم في هذه الأعصر، بل ما أليق معاني كلامه ذاك بمن أراد أن يشارك في علم الحديث خاصةً ويدخل فيه ؛ وسأنقل لك أواخره ولولا تجنب الإطالة لنقلته كله ؛ قال:
(ثم إني أقول بعد ذلك : لعلك - أكرمك الله - اغتررتَ بأن شارفتَ شيئاً من تقسيمات المنطق ، وجُملاً من الكلام والجدال ، أو علمْتَ أبواباً من الحلال والحرام ، أو حفظتَ صَدْراً من اللغة، أو اطلعتَ على بعض مقاييس العربية ؛ وأنك لما أخذتَ بطَرَف نوع من هذه الأنواع معاناةً ومزاولةً ومتَّصِلَ عنايةٍ ، فتوحدتَ فيه ومُيِّزتَ : ظننتَ أن كل ما لم تلابسه من العلوم ولم تزاوله يجري ذلك المجرى، وأنك متى تعرضتَ له وأمررتَ قَريحتكَ عليه نفذَتْ فيه، وكشفتْ لك عن معانيه ؛ وهيهات! لقد ظننتَ باطلاً ورمتَ عسيراً، لأن العلم – أيَّ نوعٍ كان – لا يدركه طالبه إلا بالانقطاع إليه والإكباب عليه والجد فيه والحرص على معرفة أسراره وغوامضه ؛ ثم قد يتأتى جنس من العلوم لطالبه ويتسهل عليه ، ويمتنع عليه جنس آخر ويتعذر ؛ لأن كل امرئ إنما يتيسر له ما في طبعه قبولُه، وما في طاقته تعلُّمُه ؛ فينبغي - أصلحك الله - أن تقفَ حيث وُقفَ بك ، وتقنعَ بما قُسِمَ لك ، ولا تتعدى إلى ما ليس من شأنك ولا من صناعتك). ا.هـ.

----------


## عبد الباسط بن يوسف الغريب

جزاك الله خيرا ومن ذلك ما قاله بعض السلف : أكثر ما يفسد الدنيا نصف متكلم ونصف متفقه ونصف متطبب ونصف نحوى هذا يفسد الأديان وهذا يفسد البلدان وهذا يفسد الأبدان وهذا يفسد اللسان .
مجموع الفتاوى (5|119)

----------


## قلب طيب

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه الفوائد القيمة .

----------

